# Rudolfiella floribunda



## Inguna (May 4, 2011)

Flowering for the first time. Flowers are about 3cm, with light oily fragrance.


----------



## JeanLux (May 4, 2011)

Very interesting blooms for this species (new to me , I had to google)!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2011)

Excellent, you have a great collection!


----------



## biothanasis (May 4, 2011)

Cool!!!! What do you mean by oily??? (It is good or bad?)


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2011)

Wild spots!


----------



## goldenrose (May 4, 2011)

:clap::clap: Looks like a QT!


----------



## Inguna (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



biothanasis said:


> Cool!!!! What do you mean by oily??? (It is good or bad?)


It is neither good nor bad, just a subtle smell of fresh cooking oil  Maybe others would describe it differently


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2011)

Never seen this one before. Very nice :clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (May 4, 2011)

Interesting blooms. Very nice.


----------



## s1214215 (May 5, 2011)

Wow.. stunning plant Iguna. Where is it from? 

Brett


----------



## Inguna (May 5, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> Wow.. stunning plant Iguna. Where is it from?
> 
> Brett



I got it last year from Ecuagenera


----------



## Shiva (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for showing. I would like to get one.


----------

